# Nose studs- yay or nay?



## Ricciolina (Sep 8, 2009)

So, I've been contemplating getting a nose stud for about a year now and I think within the next week or so I'm going to get one.






However, I'm still a bit hesitant. I'm 21, so I'm not sure if a nose stud would be too "juvenile" especially since I'll be working soon. But I'm pretty sure there are various ways to hide nose studs since they don't make huge holes in your nose.

I've been looking at nose stud pictures and I think they're absolutely precious! If I were to get one, it'd be on my left nostril, and it'd be itty bitty and sparkly.

So.... my question is... do you like nose studs? Do you have one? And if you've had it done, does it hurt a lot? (btw - the only other piercing on my body are my ears).


----------



## lolaB (Sep 8, 2009)

I love my nose stud. I got it done three years ago, so I don't quite remember how much it hurt, but I don't think it was too bad. I'm still alive, so I guess it wasn't the worst thing in the world lol. I don't think it's juvenile. I mean, maybe if you had a flower or butterfly, but a tiny diamond is pretty classy, if I do say so myself. You can always just buy a retainer (a clear nose stud) for work and such, it'll blend right into your skin.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 8, 2009)

Why don't you wait and see what your employer thinks.

I know that piercings are very popular with the younger generation but not so much with the older crowd.

You don't want to get a nose stud then find out you have to remove it while you are working.


----------



## Darla (Sep 9, 2009)

I had an Indian woman who was my ophthalmologist. She would have you focus on a point real close to your face and that nose stud got to be so annoying.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 9, 2009)

I think Carolyn is right, depending on your profession, a facial piercing may or may not be appropriate.

Like all other piercings, it's a personal preference and if you want to get it done, then go for it. I think they can look nice when people wear a teeny diamond in the nose, I'm personally not a huge fan of rings.


----------



## bia910 (Sep 9, 2009)

i dont really like them much, but a tiny diamond may be nice.


----------



## Ricciolina (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions. I have a year or so worth of college left. I would never get a ring, I just wanted a tiny diamond stud because I think they're pretty. I'll keep looking around at pictures to make sure I really would be happy with my final decision. It's good to know you can cover them up - but I wonder how obvious it would be?


----------



## Karren (Sep 9, 2009)

Some look good and some look bad... I don't think I would ever get one....


----------



## xxfemmexx (Sep 9, 2009)

As long as you keep your stud small jobs etc usually dont mind much.. I have mine done and love it, got it when I was 19 and I am now 24..


----------



## Ozee (Sep 9, 2009)

I think they look nice on some people, but then look horrid on others.

A small subtle sparkle is nice. I think good advice coming from others, depending on what career/work you are in/hope to be in future I would take it into consideration.


----------



## wannabepoet (Sep 9, 2009)

i work with a girl who has a diamond one. it is very small. it looks okay on her. we work as pharmacy techs. she just turned 50 but she loves diamonds. i think it would be a constant bother to me. to each his own.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 9, 2009)

I think as long as it is ok at your job then do what makes you happy.


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 9, 2009)

I think if you have been contemplating for over a year then you should just get it done and satisfy your want. I would but my workplace would not accept it. You can always let it grow over if you decide after that it was more a curiosity and isn't for you.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 9, 2009)

I always wanted one, but that whole getting a job thing was always in the front of my mind. Bad enough I have locs, but a nose piercing too?


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd get it done too. You've been thinking about it for ages and let's face it, if you hate it you can always take it out and let the hole grow out, or wear the retainer like Lola said...

I had my belly button pierced, and it's a lot thicker than my nose, and it wasn't more painful than a vaccination shot, so I wouldn't worry about that side of things too much!

If you get it done you should post pictures!!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 9, 2009)

I like them



As long as it's not going to get you in trouble at work or anything and you like them then go for it! Like Lola said if it's a little diamond or a stud I don't think they look juvenile.

The only thing I see as a drawback with them is that I don't see how you can blow your nose properly...


----------



## lolaB (Sep 9, 2009)

Haha Katie, the posts on the studs are L-shaped or screws, so they don't move around or come out willy nilly. I blow my nose just like everyone else I suppose.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 9, 2009)

lol reminds me of that line from Clueless where Cher says to Dionne -

"dee, when your allergies act up, take OUT your nosering!"

LOL


----------



## Jinx (Sep 10, 2009)

> I think they are very pretty as long as they are tastefully done.
> 
> I'd love to get mine done and girl, I am much older than 21!
> I have been wanting it done for years but get scared of how it will hurt; I have known billions of people with nose studs and have heard various stories on how it hurt one and didn't hurt another- I was a dancer for 10 years; for a while, everyone I knew was pierced so hearing more won't convince one way or another and I myself have 4 in both ears, had both nipples, belly button and my "wa-hoo" done but the nose worries me because of the cartilage.


----------



## Ricciolina (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the AWESOME advice. I may be getting it in the next week or so... I'm a little bit shy, so I don't know if I'll post pictures... but MAYBE. And if I get it done, I'll be sure to make a post!



I'm definitely leaning towards YES.


----------

